
Feed Extinguisher: Removes FeedBurner from RSS feeds - sdfjkl
https://vltf.org/feedextinguisher.html
======
bangonkeyboard
This is useful, but while trying out the bulk extinguisher I stumbled across
what may be the one case where it could be undesirable: some sites I follow
have switched domains without warning. This went unnoticed before now because
the Feedburner URLs redirected to the new sites, but it's possible that had I
been subscribed to the direct feed URLs they would have simply broken.

------
phyzome
Nice. :-)

I miss people offering easy to find feed links. Recently I've been building up
my blogroll again (remember those?) and for lack of a better place I stuck it
on the bottom of my home page. And for each one, I have a direct link to the
RSS or Atom feed.

------
cerisara
Nice tone, and nice stuff ! :-) RSS may not be dead, if we all encourage IRL
users of social media around us to use them again, if we explain them again
and again... It will pay, I'm confident ! :-)

------
Turing_Machine
Nice. Feedburner was nasty, even when it was still well-supported.

After your feed had been...err..."incinerated", it would work okay in a basic
reader (sometimes), but god help you if you needed to do anything beyond
displaying the basic text of the most recent articles.

Now that it's on EOL... (shivers)

And yeah, I still use RSS/Atom a lot.

------
username223
Thank you! I just used this to clean up all but one of my feeds. If only the
web had ended up as RSS, blogrolls, and good feed readers instead of "social."
At least a few of us are keeping the dream alive.

------
O1111OOO
Odd... CPU usage hit 100% on my machine when accessing this page (pale moon,
linux mint/cinn 17.3, 32bit). Forced to close browser after my entire system
bogged down. Re-started and had the same problem. With those tabs closed, I'm
at 5% CPU usage.

A shame... a few other interesting articles on that blog but, for some reason,
those pages don't play well on my current setup... Will have to try again on
my other machine (at some point).

